# TINGOS INTERIORS



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PLEASE DONT COMMENT TO THIS TILL ITS FINISHED PLEASE OR ALL YOU WILL GET IS PEOPLE TALKING & NO PICTURES-WAIT TILL I FINISH THIS TOPIC,THANKYOU.



alright here it goes for yall asking.hope you guys can pick up on it carnales from layitlow


FIRST THINGS FIRST,TOOLS & SUPPLIES

































































ALL THIS IS FOAM,FELT.GLITTER FOAM & POSTER BOARD OF CHROME YOU CAN FIND AT HOBBY LOBBY.

REMEMBER PLEASE NO COMMENTS OR REPLIES,IM STILL WORKING & SENDING PICS TO THIS TOPIC,SO NO REPLIES DAMMIT.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

NOW BISCUIT TUCK,THESE EASY STUFF










































NOW TO COLOR THE BUTTONS USE SHARPIE MARKERS,EASY










NOW PLEASE AGAIN,NO REPLIES OR COMMENTS PLEASE.STILL POSTING PICS


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ALRIGHT THE EASY PART OF MIRROR CONSOLES.










USE AN XACTO KNIFE TO CUT THE MIRROR LINES.

















NOW WHEN YOU DO A TINGOS INTERIOR YOU HAVE TO START FROM THE BOTTOM UP,CHECK IT.















































AFTER GLUEING THE FELT,THEN CUT THE SHAPE FOLLOWING THE MIRRORS









































MORE TO COME PLEASE NO REPPLIES IF YOU WANT JUST PICS ON HERE.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I WILL POST UP MORE TOMORROW ON THIS THREAD  

LET ME GET MORE DONE ON THIS KIT & WILL TAKE PICS AS I GO ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

step by step yall.


























so far so good,easy.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

just like a puzzle


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

i like this tingo it looks pertty simply. now send me that interior homie


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

one side back half

foam glue takes a while to dry right


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks again for not replying on here guys.Will post up more pics tomorrow.The easiest part is the mirrors beleive it or not.Glue mirrors down & work around them.The same goes for the foam I guess.The glitter foam comes with adhesive around on it.

mirror poster board is at hobby lobby for 5 bucks,comes in chrome or gold,will last a lifetime.Biggdogg used the chrome on his 58 under the hood & trunk,I sent him some of that stuff.  

foam comes in a 50 pack









poster board mirrors look like this









glitter foam is at walmart









fucked up being at walmart in the arts & crafts section buying some girly ass glitter foam *****.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 14 2011, 07:03 PM~20341520
> *PLEASE DONT COMMENT TO THIS TILL ITS FINISHED PLEASE OR ALL YOU WILL GET IS PEOPLE TALKING & NO PICTURES-WAIT TILL I FINISH THIS TOPIC,THANKYOU.
> alright here it goes for yall asking.hope you guys can pick up on it carnales from layitlow
> FIRST THINGS FIRST,TOOLS & SUPPLIES
> ...


The pictures I love to see! Thanks!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Good lookin out Tingo


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

NICE homie! thanks for this!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the how to............... your a master mind bro!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2011, 07:16 AM~20344414
> *Thanks for the how to............... your a master mind bro!
> *


NO PROBLEM FELLAS,IT HAD TOO HAPPEN SOONER OR LATER,JUST LET ME FINISH THIS INTERIOR BEFORE THE COMMENTS PLEASE.ID LIKE PICS & NO TALKING TILL IM DONE.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

so you score the biscuits with the back of the knife right?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 08:47 AM~20344775
> *so you score the biscuits with the back of the knife right?
> *


OK I GUESS ITS BETTER TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TOO. :biggrin: 

SEE THE ALLUMINUM TUBE FROM HINGING I HAVE IN THE PICS-I USE ONE SIDE TO PRESS DOWN ON THE FOAM FOR A BUTTON LOOK,THEN I PINCH SHUT THE OTHER SIDE WITH A PAIR OF NEEDLE NOSE.THIS IS THE SIDE I USE TO CARVE OUT THE LINES ON THE BISCUIT.-SOME PEEPS USE CREDIT CARTS-I TRIED THAT,BUT DIDN'T LIKE IT.

NOW CARVING OUT THE LINES OVER IN OVER WILL MAKE YOUR GROOVE DARKER,WITH A SHADED LOOK.AFTER THE LINES ARE DONE THEN REPRESS THE BUTTONS AGAIN & YOU'RE DONE.

ON MARINATES RIVI I USED RED FOAM,THEN COLORED THE WHOLE BISCIUT TUCK WITH A RED SHARPIE CAUSE I DIDN'T HAVE THE COLOR I NEEDED.THE SHARPIES A LIFE SAVER FOR A BISCUIT TUCK. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 15 2011, 08:06 AM~20344871
> *OK I GUESS ITS BETTER TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TOO. :biggrin:
> 
> SEE THE ALLUMINUM TUBE FROM HINGING I HAVE IN THE PICS-I USE ONE SIDE TO PRESS DOWN ON THE FOAM FOR A BUTTON LOOK,THEN I PINCH SHUT THE OTHER SIDE WITH A PAIR OF NEEDLE NOSE.THIS IS THE SIDE I USE TO CARVE OUT THE LINES ON THE BISCUIT.-SOME PEEPS USE CREDIT CARTS-I TRIED THAT,BUT DIDN'T LIKE IT.
> ...


thanks homie. you dont have a meacurement on that tube ill probably pick one up today to practice


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 09:07 AM~20344882
> *thanks homie. you dont have a meacurement on that tube ill probably pick one up today to practice
> *


no,but from the looks of it.It's the same as a tube of an ink pen or just a hair smaller.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 15 2011, 05:09 AM~20344253
> *Good lookin out Tingo
> *


x2 homie!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

tingo its 3/32 tubing i found some square 3/32 for diamond buttons. i did some stuff on scrap foam and im fucking amazed at the results looks better than before, everyone here should try it as a matter fact we should have a interior build off


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 11:32 AM~20346082
> *tingo its 3/32 tubing i found some square 3/32 for diamond buttons. i did some stuff on scrap foam and im fucking amazed at the results looks better than before, everyone here should try it as a matter fact we should have a interior build off
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 12:32 PM~20346082
> *tingo its 3/32 tubing i found some square 3/32 for diamond buttons. i did some stuff on scrap foam and im fucking amazed at the results looks better than before, everyone here should try it as a matter fact we should have a interior build off
> *


FUCKING SMART-DANG,NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT.FUCKED UP IM HANDING OVER THE CROWN TO YOU NOW WEY.

YOU WANT A BUILD OFF-COME ON WITH IT NIKKA.DADDY WILL STILL PUT IT DOWN.LOL.  

MAIN REASON FOR A HOW TO THREAD OF THESE INTERIORS IS BECAUSE I ONLY DO THINGS A CERTAIN WAY.AND, OTHER PEEPS CAN ADD A TWIST TO IT & CHANGE IT EVEN BETTER.JMO. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 15 2011, 12:00 PM~20346267
> *FUCKING SMART-DANG,NEVER THOUGHT OF THAT.FUCKED UP IM HANDING OVER THE CROWN TO YOU NOW WEY.
> 
> YOU WANT A BUILD OFF-COME ON WITH IT NIKKA.DADDY WILL STILL PUT IT DOWN.LOL.
> ...


you the og at it. its gonna be a while before i get back to the bench  for a build off. true true information is key i spread as many of my tips that i learned its up to everyone else to use them.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 15 2011, 01:14 PM~20346358
> *you the og at it. its gonna be a while before i get back to the bench  for a build off. true true information is key i spread as many of my tips that i learned its up to everyone else to use them.
> *


WELL THEN YALL DO ONE & ILL BE THE JUDGE.  I CAN TELL IT RIGHT NOW,SINICLE GOT THE WRINKLES DOWN BY A LONG SHOT IF YALL DO AN INTERIOR BUILD OFF.

ANYWAYS,MORE PICS WILL BE POSTED TONITE ON 716 LAYINLOW-71 PROMO IM USING FOR THIS TOPIC.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: thank u for this! for someone, to show u step by step on how u do your magic... & not hide anything on how its done. nothing but RESPECT for that homie!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 15 2011, 03:54 PM~20347881
> *:wow:  thank u for this! for someone, to show u step by step on how u do your magic... & not hide anything on how its done. nothing but RESPECT for that homie!!
> *


X2 :worship: 

I was gona wait till you were done with the pics like u asked about 20 times.
Thanks for posting this how to. there are lots of builders that don't and probably will never do how tos like this. Great work


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work man! Gives a good insight on how you get things done!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 15 2011, 05:36 PM~20348119
> *X2 :worship:
> 
> I was gona wait till you were done with the pics like u asked about 20 times.
> ...


x2! i been trying here and there since you threw down on mine, but nuthin great to post pics of...... :happysad:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

good tuturial homie :thumbsup:
I am give it a try for sure one day :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

INDEED   


> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 14 2011, 09:46 PM~20342852
> *The pictures I love to see! Thanks!
> *


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bad ass wey...i know a lot of guys on LIL r gonna start bust'n out wit ur technique on their interiors. much props for sharing ur technique wit everyone... :worship: :worship:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 15 2011, 05:54 PM~20347881
> *:wow:  thank u for this! for someone, to show u step by step on how u do your magic... & not hide anything on how its done. nothing but RESPECT for that homie!!
> *


GRACIAS WEY,FOR REAL.AND,THANKS TO EVERYONE ELSE ON HERE WHO LIKE THESE INTERIORS.

IF YOU BREAK IT ALL DOWN BY THE TIME YOU DO AN INTERIOR,YOUR COST IN MATERIALS PER CAR IS 5.00 BUCKS. :biggrin: 

BUT IM STILL GONNA FINISH THIS CAR ON HERE FOR YALL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tingos, thats is a great how to bro ! Thanx alot for sharing.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 15 2011, 12:20 PM~20346389
> *WELL THEN YALL DO ONE & ILL BE THE JUDGE.  I CAN TELL IT RIGHT NOW,SINICLE GOT THE WRINKLES DOWN BY A LONG SHOT IF YALL DO AN INTERIOR BUILD OFF.
> 
> ANYWAYS,MORE PICS WILL BE POSTED TONITE ON 716 LAYINLOW-71 PROMO IM USING FOR THIS TOPIC.
> *


ohhh! NOW we get to comment on this thread, huh? :biggrin: well let me start by saying: thanks for posting the how-to :thumbsup: it's threads like this that expand and improve this hobby. as far as an interior build off, I'm game. but to be honest, the wrinkles are the hard part. doing the button tuck is by far the easiest part. and anything I'm doing now is in the R and D stage, it'd be good insperation for me if I had a reason and deadline.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THIS INFO HOMIE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

more pics of a piece by piece layout.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

now to fuck up a promo dash board.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

well this is pretty much all to know.If you can get this much done,then the rest will fall into place on its own.cars that are cut open are a whole lot more easier.

remember the mirrors can be used even on firewalls.headliners are easy to do also if you can acheive the interior part alonne.

I did this how to thread for yall to help me change the game & improve my skills too.I'm not always gonna do these interiors,I have a 54 bomb to attend too.lol.But, will always rep for the L.U.G.K. fam & have mad love for yall crazyass model building brothers on here.

peaceout from yo boy,homie,carnal,***** & fellow club membor,

TINGOS uffin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 18 2011, 07:25 PM~20368422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   gonna redo one of my cars interiors with this tip


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is exactly the type of tutorial I was looking for Tingo! Thanks bro!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 18 2011, 08:25 PM~20368422
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BEAUTIFUL WORK...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 15 2011, 06:54 PM~20347881
> *:wow:  thank u for this! for someone, to show u step by step on how u do your magic... & not hide anything on how its done. nothing but RESPECT for that homie!!
> *


X-100!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL i thought you said you were gonna fuck up a promo dash?! that dash came out far from fucked up!! :biggrin:  thanks again for the how to bro!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man i'm a need to take trip hobby shoppin and get me some products !


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YALL SHOULD GET THIS PINNED UP ON TOP.LOL


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Amazing work,excellent tutorial :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 19 2011, 07:35 PM~20375750
> *Amazing work,excellent tutorial :thumbsup:
> *


X2 !


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: MUCH APPRECIATED HOMIE...THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 18 2011, 08:12 PM~20368292
> *more pics of a piece by piece layout.
> 
> 
> ...


great work tingo


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

clean uffin:


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

great tips now I have to go back to the mall.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

REDID THE FOAM ON THE DASH & FINISHED THE INTERIOR YESTERDAY FOR 716 LAYIN LOW.NO SR WOODGRAIN YOU CANT HAVE IT,BUT ILL FINISH YOUR DEUCE INTERIOR RIGHT QUICK & SEND IT YOUR WAY CARNAL.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

ESTA CHINGON WEY!! :worship: EL INTERIOR KING :worship:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:10 AM~20422994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats competition for my 63 impy and regal guts you did!! :0 looks bad ass!! dont worry tingos!! i told you i would finish these to do you proper!!  im on my 61 impy for the wagon build off then i'll focus on gettin shit DONE!!  i got some more for you, but not til i finish what i promised you! :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 12:10 PM~20422994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


interior lookin good as always Tingos bro'... :wow: :worship: INTERIOR KING :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man thats tight ! I have the ideas i just cant seems to get to it! I got the foam just need the chrome !


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:10 AM~20422994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 10:10 AM~20422994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another fine creation!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 12:10 PM~20422994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie your interiors are killin' it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

MAN I'VE ABOUT 40 INTERIORS SINCE 09 FOR ALL THE HOMIES ON HERE,BUT THANKS FOR THE LOVE.I JUST LIKE DOING INTERIORS.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 27 2011, 08:02 AM~20430997
> *MAN I'VE ABOUT 40 INTERIORS SINCE 09 FOR ALL THE HOMIES ON HERE,BUT THANKS FOR THE LOVE.I JUST LIKE DOING INTERIORS.
> *


Cus you get down Tingo!!!! Bad ass interiors you do :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Your interiors are killer. Learned so much and incorporated some of your techniques. Thanks for the pics


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 12:10 PM~20422994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT THIS IN THE MAIL TODAY TINGO...ONCE AGAIN YOU DID A KILLER JOB BRO GREATLY APPRECIATED :cheesy: AN I FOUND THE BODY FOR THIS INTERIOR TOO!!! ONLY PROB...IS I GOT IT ALL PAINTED IN GLOSS BLACK FOR A CUSTOMER  BUT HE'S NOT GETTING THIS INTERIOR THATS FOR SURE!! :biggrin: ILL BUY ANOTHER PROMO FOR MYSELF AN GIVE HIM THE INTERIOR OUT OF THE NEW PROMO AN OF COURSE KEEP THIS FOR MY OWN SELF.. THANKS AGAIN MAN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:10 PM~20422994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Your are the man thats some nice stuff good job


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 27 2011, 09:02 AM~20430997
> *MAN I'VE ABOUT 40 INTERIORS SINCE 09 FOR ALL THE HOMIES ON HERE,BUT THANKS FOR THE LOVE.I JUST LIKE DOING INTERIORS.
> *


 well thats a good thing fool, because I am going to keep you busy.. after the 
56 you gonna have 69 interior on your door step. then a bunch of other shit
after that.. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

tttt :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thought I'd share. Here is a build I did when I was 15, I'm almost 31 now, but I did it with all felt....similar to what you do now, but yours is much more detailed....


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for the great tips i got my supplies and i hope to do my 51 vert :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20480002
> *Thought I'd share.  Here is a build I did when I was 15, I'm almost 31 now, but I did it with all felt....similar to what you do now, but yours is much more detailed....
> 
> 
> ...


 damm you was still better than me.. and that was 100 years ago,, :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

mines tingo syle :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 03:50 PM~20491950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS BADASS THE WAY YOU DID THIS FRANKIE,NOT OVERDOING IT LIKE ME. 

THE MORE YOU DO THIS,THE BETTER YOU BECOME AT HIDING THE SEAMS.BUT,SOME COLORS YOU JUST CANT HELP IT.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 09:59 PM~20480002
> *Thought I'd share.  Here is a build I did when I was 15, I'm almost 31 now, but I did it with all felt....similar to what you do now, but yours is much more detailed....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT,I HATE USING WHITE OR BLACK,ANY OTHER COLORS ARE FINE.SPEAKING OF WHITE OR BLACK 716 LAYINLOW.I USED BOTH OF THEM COLORS ON 2 OF YOUR INTERIORS.LOL.PLEASE NOMORE WHITE OR BLACK COLORS ON THE INTERIORS.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i gave it a shot i had no base interior to work with


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 02:50 PM~20491950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice bigdogg!!! came out nice and you dont see brown too often!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 5 2011, 06:58 PM~20493677
> *i gave it a shot i had no base interior to work with
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: not bad eso! just need to drop the center consol mirrors down into the felt! not bashing bro, cuz im still trying! your way ahead! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 5 2011, 07:43 PM~20493979
> *:h5: not bad eso! just need to drop the center consol mirrors down into the felt! not bashing bro, cuz im still trying! your way ahead! :biggrin:
> *


i used mylar tape that shit sucks for interiors i had to do with what i have next one will be better


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 5 2011, 09:45 PM~20494459
> *i used mylar tape that shit sucks for interiors i had to do with what i have next one will be better
> *


LOOKS WAY BETTER THAN MY FIRST TIME AT IT.HEY IS THE RED NOT THE SAME THICKNESS AS THAT YELLOW?I LIKE THE SHAPE OF THE FRONT SEATS WEY.YOU ARE GONNA BE VERY GOOD AT THIS.THANKS FOR TRYING,JUST KEEP AT IT.YOU WILL PASS ME ONE DAY.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 6 2011, 08:04 AM~20496625
> *LOOKS WAY BETTER THAN MY FIRST TIME AT IT.HEY IS THE RED NOT THE SAME THICKNESS AS THAT YELLOW?I LIKE THE SHAPE OF THE FRONT SEATS WEY.YOU ARE GONNA BE VERY GOOD AT THIS.THANKS FOR TRYING,JUST KEEP AT IT.YOU WILL PASS ME ONE DAY.
> *


yeah but its not soft felt its pretty stiff and doesnt bend easy(no ****). someone said soaking regular felt in wet glue will do the same thing so im gonna try that with some scraps and see what happens


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 5 2011, 06:58 PM~20493677
> *i gave it a shot i had no base interior to work with
> 
> 
> ...


cool job Eso , and i see them vogues...


whas up Tingos.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u know wat would b really bad ass...everyone who is gonna try Tingos's technique on dere interiors should post it all here. dat way everyone gets a look at da work bein done an so Tingos knows his technique is bein used...

if ima try it...ima post a pic on here for my carnal Tingos. dat way he knows i appreciate da help frm da how to...an to give him credit for his work. jus my .02cents. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

u know i'll always give u props carnal Tingos...u'll always b da INTERIOR KING wey. :worship: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+May 5 2011, 04:50 PM~20491950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass job on da interior Eso :wow: keep up da good work...an keep us posted on da interior. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i had a problem with the felt being a little soft and the constant stringing out on my project, i found hard felt but it was too stiff to bend and very limited selection. i decided to see if it was possible to stiffen up regular felt and be able to cut it into thinner lines. when i tried it it was really hard to work with so i decided to fuck around a bit and see if i could fix it. what i ended up with was flexible and stronger than regular felt and could be cut into really small lengths.

heres a tutorial on that

youll need 

a brush
white glue
a jar or cup
water 
felt 
something flat that isnt paper covered in saran or whatever you think the glue wont stick to, its really saturated so i doubt itll stick to much except paper.


what i did was put some white glue in the container and put enough water on it to look like 1% milk it has to be really saturated as it has to soak through the felt.
















dab it like this its ok if it soaks thru you want it to do that.








once its soaked flip it over and let it dry overnight








once its dry itll still be like felt without the excess fuzziness and stiff enough to cut into even smaller sections



















hope it helps, if you make a thicker solution and a console or dash buck itll make it stiff enough to make consoles and dashboards even seats from scatch :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> i had a problem with the felt being a little soft and the constant stringing out on my project
> i've played around with the "tingos" how to...i need to practice still..ESO...if you are having stringing probs......your scissors are the problem, not sharp enough bro!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> > i had a problem with the felt being a little soft and the constant stringing out on my project
> > i've played around with the "tingos" how to...i need to practice still..ESO...if you are having stringing probs......your scissors are the problem, not sharp enough bro!
> 
> 
> the felt i got is shit too so even the sharp shit i was using was having problems


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 9 2011, 09:02 PM~20518163
> *the felt i got is shit too so even the sharp shit i was using was having problems
> *


MY OTHER HOMIE 2 DOOR LAC FROM BACK IN THE DAY USE TO STARCH IT WEY.BUT SHARP SCISSORS IS KEY.I DONT NEED IT STIFF CAUSE YOU NEED THE FLEXIBLE FELT FOR MANEUVERING.

DO YOU TEST FIT IT BEFORE GLUEING?DONT RUSH IT.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent tips! Thanks for sharing these! Gonna try 'em on my pink Monte one of these days.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

q-vo wey :wave: :buttkick: :fuq: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

a lot of good fuckin ideas here  

youy guys are doing some really cool work too :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

THIS WAS MY GO AT IT LIKE THE FEEL OF IT EASIER THEN FUZZ GOTA GET BUSY ON THE INTERIOR NOW! THANKS TINGO FOR THE KNOWLEDGE


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 17 2011, 06:47 PM~20572931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 17 2011, 06:47 PM~20572931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 heck yeah !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got alil stock of foam today.. :cheesy: ..now i need to get a shit load of felt. :biggrin: i allready picked up a nice 3 set of sizzors...oh i need some glue too as well as a shitload of that flake foam...an whats the crome shit called?? then its time to check this out! the shit on the left has a sticky backing.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 18 2011, 01:31 PM~20579373
> *got alil stock of foam today.. :cheesy: ..now i need to get  a shit load of felt. :biggrin:  i allready picked up a nice 3 set of sizzors...oh i need some glue too as well as a shitload of that flake foam...an whats the crome shit called??  then its time to check this out! the shit on the left has a sticky backing.
> 
> 
> ...


mirrored paper or mylar paper.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 18 2011, 04:31 PM~20579373
> *got alil stock of foam today.. :cheesy: ..now i need to get  a shit load of felt. :biggrin:  i allready picked up a nice 3 set of sizzors...oh i need some glue too as well as a shitload of that flake foam...an whats the crome shit called??  then its time to check this out! the shit on the left has a sticky backing.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Damn you got enough for me too??? Ok, I'll just take one of each color, and I'll be set!! Where did you buy all this stuff at Hawk? I still am lookin around and cant find shit! LOL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2011, 06:52 PM~20581498
> *:wow: Damn you got enough for me too??? Ok, I'll just take one of each color, and I'll be set!! Where did you buy all this stuff at Hawk? I still am lookin around and cant find shit! LOL.
> *


i got my "tingos pile" from hobby lobby! still need the mirror stuff!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 18 2011, 07:23 PM~20581753
> *i got my "tingos pile" from hobby lobby! still need the mirror stuff!
> *


i got my mirror stuff from hobby lobby its by the construction and project paper


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 18 2011, 10:23 PM~20581753
> *i got my "tingos pile" from hobby lobby! still need the mirror stuff!
> *





> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 10:48 PM~20581938
> *i got my mirror stuff from hobby lobby its by the construction and project paper
> *



Dont have a hobby lobby :| Micheals maybe?? :dunno:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2011, 09:51 PM~20581946
> *Dont have a hobby lobby :|  Micheals maybe?? :dunno:
> *


walmart has them craft section 
expect for the mirror paper


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 18 2011, 08:52 PM~20581498
> *:wow: Damn you got enough for me too??? Ok, I'll just take one of each color, and I'll be set!! Where did you buy all this stuff at Hawk? I still am lookin around and cant find shit! LOL.
> *


i spent like 8 bucks at the dollar store today.. :biggrin:
going to hit up jo-annn fabrics for all the felt with a 40% off on my tottal purchase.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GLAD THIS IS HELPING YALL OUT IN SOME WAY OR ANOTHER,I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY.DO I MAKE THIS LOOK TOO EASY?CAUSE I DONT DO IT ANY OTHER WAY.I DIDNT HIDE ANYTHING.

BUT, VERY MOTIVATING TO HERE THAT YALL IS GIVING IT A TRY.I KNOW THE MATERIAL IS WAY THICKER THAN FUZZY FURR,PERO YOU CAN PUT MY WORK NEXT TO FUZZY OR FLOC ANY DAY OF THE WEEK OR AT ANY SHOW & IT'LL MAKE YOU LOOK TWICE


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 07:03 AM~20584720
> *GLAD THIS IS HELPING YALL OUT IN SOME WAY OR ANOTHER,I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY.DO I MAKE THIS LOOK TOO EASY?CAUSE I DONT DO IT ANY OTHER WAY.I DIDNT HIDE ANYTHING.
> 
> BUT, VERY MOTIVATING TO HERE THAT YALL IS GIVING IT A TRY.I KNOW THE MATERIAL IS WAY THICKER THAN FUZZY FURR,PERO YOU CAN PUT MY WORK NEXT TO FUZZY OR FLOC ANY DAY OF THE WEEK OR AT ANY SHOW & IT'LL MAKE YOU LOOK TWICE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 19 2011, 08:03 AM~20584720
> *GLAD THIS IS HELPING YALL OUT IN SOME WAY OR ANOTHER,I DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY.DO I MAKE THIS LOOK TOO EASY?CAUSE I DONT DO IT ANY OTHER WAY.I DIDNT HIDE ANYTHING.
> 
> BUT, VERY MOTIVATING TO HERE THAT YALL IS GIVING IT A TRY.I KNOW THE MATERIAL IS WAY THICKER THAN FUZZY FURR,PERO YOU CAN PUT MY WORK NEXT TO FUZZY OR FLOC ANY DAY OF THE WEEK OR AT ANY SHOW & IT'LL MAKE YOU LOOK TWICE
> *


fuck fuzzy fur and flocking! i gave up long ago on that shit....i am like hydro is with foilf when it comes to flocking.....dont get me wrong.....when done right it looks good, i just dont mess with it anymore! im on team tingo's! or at least trying!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's my go at a complete guts


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 20 2011, 10:03 PM~20597191
> *Here's my go at a complete guts
> 
> 
> ...


there yah go lo!! all felt! thats how i would have started!! but then tingo's threw a brutha a bone and did a couple guts for me...now i have to do him justice and finish those and try my own! do another with some foam from his how to....you'll be on point, im still tryin, but i think my "tools" aren't right?! :happysad:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah I forgot about the foam realized after I had a Koolaid smile cause I finished it and then it turned into a frown lol oh well my caprice will have some foam


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 20 2011, 11:22 PM~20597599
> *Yeah I forgot about the foam realized after I had a Koolaid smile cause I finished it and then it turned into a frown lol oh well my caprice will have some foam
> *


id leave it i went all felt too but mostly for nostalgia since thats all i did back in the day but never thought of doing it how tingo did. im gonna step it up on the next build


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 20 2011, 11:03 PM~20597191
> *Here's my go at a complete guts
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I GET NERVOUS MIXIN UP COLORS LIKE THIS,BUT THEY LOOK GOOD TOGETHER.OTHER PEOPLE'S VISION GO ALONG WAY,YOU GUYS HELP ME SEE WHAT IM MISSING.LOOKS GOOD,AND DONT WORRY THE FOAM IS THE EASY PART WEY,JUST MASTER THE FELT THEN YOU GOT IT.YOU START OFF WITH BIG PEICES LIKE THIS FIRST,CAUSE I KNOW YOU'RE TRYING TOO FINISH.BUT BEFORE YOU KNOW IT-YOUR PEICES WILL GET SMALLER & WILL LOOK WAY DIFFERENT,AND YES I MEAN ALL THIS IN A GOOD WAY 

GOOD JOB


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 21 2011, 12:40 AM~20597654
> *id leave it i went all felt too but mostly for nostalgia since thats all i did back in the day but never thought of doing it how tingo did. im gonna step it up on the next build
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN HE GOT THE 45 DEGREE ANGLES GOING ON.THE SECOND INTERIOR I DID WAS A 57 BEL AIR JUST LIKE THE GOLD ONE I HAVE NOW,BUT IT WAS GREEN.MY INTERIOR WAS THIS COLOR.YOU JUST TOOK ME BACK TO 95 WEY.  

MY HOMIE GILBERT BACK IN THE DAY WOULD TAKE MY INTERIORS THEN ADD ACC ALL OVER THE PLACE,JUST LIKE THE CONSOLE YOU ADDED OVER THE FELT.

YOU WILL GET BETTER AT THIS,CAUSE IM STILL LEARNING AS I GO.I JUST FEEL THE PRESSURE OF HAVING TO OUT DO EACH KIT AS I GO.CAUSE I KNOW PEOPLE BE WATCHIN JUST WAITIN TO CLOWN,IF THEY DONT ALREADY ANYWAY.

GOOD WORK,DO YOU FIND IT HARD TO DO & HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO DO IT.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 17 2011, 05:47 PM~20572931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN IS THIS CRAZY,LOOKS LIKE AN OLD SCHOOL LIFESTYLE LAYOUT.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 18 2011, 08:48 PM~20581938
> *i got my mirror stuff from hobby lobby its by the construction and project paper
> *


YUP THATS WHERE ITS AT CARNALES :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 08:15 AM~20598557
> *OH DAMN HE GOT THE 45 DEGREE ANGLES GOING ON.THE SECOND INTERIOR I DID WAS A 57 BEL AIR JUST LIKE THE GOLD ONE I HAVE NOW,BUT IT WAS GREEN.MY INTERIOR WAS THIS COLOR.YOU JUST TOOK ME BACK TO 95 WEY.
> 
> MY HOMIE GILBERT BACK IN THE DAY WOULD TAKE MY INTERIORS THEN ADD ACC ALL OVER THE PLACE,JUST LIKE THE CONSOLE YOU ADDED OVER THE FELT.
> ...


  i added the felt around the console to make it flush, im taking it one step at a time im not looking to clown just want some custom interiors on my models and i dont remeber ever doing a 2 tone felt interior, this one took about 20 minutes without planning it using the stiffer felt i made. im gonna upholster the bed too once the body gets painted


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 21 2011, 09:21 AM~20598577
> *  i added the felt around the console to make it flush, im taking it one step at a time im not looking to clown just want some custom interiors on my models and i dont remeber ever doing a 2 tone felt interior, this one took about 20 minutes without planning it using the stiffer felt i made. im gonna upholster the bed too once the body gets painted
> *


GET HER DONE WEY.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Im hittin every body up for pictures.. this dame in my apartment is started to bounce
of the walls.. sorry Dog...
pictures roll call...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

HERE'S MINE. I USED CHROME DUCT TAPE ON THIN PLASTIC KUZ I COULD'NT FIND THE CHROME BOARD.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@May 22 2011, 09:25 PM~20606707
> *HERE'S MINE. I USED CHROME DUCT TAPE ON THIN PLASTIC KUZ I COULD'NT FIND THE CHROME BOARD.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN ON A 51 CONVERTIBLE.YO YOU WAS THE MAIN GUY ASKING ME FOR THE INFO ON THIS STUFF.GOOD WORK WEY,YALL ****** ARE BRAVE WITH THE COLOR SCHEMES YALL USING,PUNKING A ***** OUT.

THANKS VERY MUCH FOR TRYING THIS OUT FELLAS.MAKING A ***** FEEL WELCOME ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks alot TINGO on all the how to's. Im happy how it came out and i learned alot. I will be trying it again on some of my models I really like the look. Thanks again. :h5:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

u guys can also get the mirror board at Michael's.. I dont got a lobby bobby but ive bought the mirror board at michaels


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 06:52 AM~20598486
> *MAN I GET NERVOUS MIXIN UP COLORS LIKE THIS,BUT THEY LOOK GOOD TOGETHER.OTHER PEOPLE'S VISION GO ALONG WAY,YOU GUYS HELP ME SEE WHAT IM MISSING.LOOKS GOOD,AND DONT WORRY THE FOAM IS THE EASY PART WEY,JUST MASTER THE FELT THEN YOU GOT IT.YOU START OFF WITH BIG PEICES LIKE THIS FIRST,CAUSE I KNOW YOU'RE TRYING TOO FINISH.BUT BEFORE YOU KNOW IT-YOUR PEICES WILL GET SMALLER & WILL LOOK WAY DIFFERENT,AND YES I MEAN ALL THIS IN A GOOD WAY
> 
> GOOD JOB
> *



Thanks bro for the how to I got alot of complements :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 07:17 AM~20598561
> *MAN IS THIS CRAZY,LOOKS LIKE AN OLD SCHOOL LIFESTYLE LAYOUT.
> *



THANKS AGAIN THAT'S WHAT I WAS GOING FOR WAIT TILL I LIGHT UP WHAT'S BEHIND THAT RED GLASS AND I'M DOONE WITH THE REST OF THE GUTS I'LL POST UP WHEN DONE


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

YO HOCKNBERRY,HERE YOU GO.LOOK AT PAGE 1 CARNAL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

some bad ass skillz tingo.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

supp wey:wave::h5:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> YO HOCKNBERRY,HERE YOU GO.LOOK AT PAGE 1 CARNAL


garcias tingo bling!! :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

well here my shot at this, wat do u guys think ????? 70 imp guts ( thnxz tingo 4 da tips)


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin GOOD Emilio!! Nice work bro!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sr.woodgrain said:


> well here my shot at this, wat do u guys think ????? 70 imp guts ( thnxz tingo 4 da tips)


WHAT UP EMILIO.LOOKS BWAY BETTER THAN MY FIRST TIME AT IT.I WAS LOST HOMIE.PAINTING THE BUTTONS IS THE HARD PART.I TRIED PAINTING SOME BUTTONS FOR THE GOLD RUSH GRAND PRIX FOR 65rivi,THEM HOLES ARE TWICE AS SMALLER THAN THESE.MAN THATS HARD WEY.YO I SOME BUISCUIT TUCK ON TUE. WITH REAL SMALL BUTTONS & MAN THAT STUFF LOOKS LIKE THE REAL THING,BIG TIME.

WHEN I PAINT THE BUTTONS,IF I MESS UP I JUST FLIP IT OVER & TRY AGAIN.FOAM GOES BOTH WAYS.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

check this out,top piece is the smaller biscuit for gold rush,the bottom part is the size I normally do


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> check this out,top piece is the smaller biscuit for gold rush,the bottom part is the size I normally do


man thats looks great so far, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

gseeds said:


> man thats looks great so far, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!!


THANKS GARY.I'LL BE USING THE TOP SMALLER BISCUIT TUCK.NOT THE REGULAR SIZE I ALWAYS DO.JUST A SAMPLE FOR WHO EVER WANTS TO DO THE SMALLER VERSION.IT LOOKS MORE REAL


----------



## jst4u2c (Jan 14, 2006)

ok got my starter kit hopefully it's the right stuff


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> check this out,top piece is the smaller biscuit for gold rush,the bottom part is the size I normally do


That's what I like the top one looks more to scale love it what did u use?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

TINGOS said:


> check this out,top piece is the smaller biscuit for gold rush,the bottom part is the size I normally do


that top piece is nice!!! my wife just walked past the computer and said "oooh"......but now there comes coloring them lil ass buttons!! whtcha got for those tingo?!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I kno u can use rail train rivits u Gotta paint them still


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

want to thank you for the how to,and show you my attempt at doin so. now i have a couple more cars i want to do


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice old school look PHX! turned out nice!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> want to thank you for the how to,and show you my attempt at doin so. now i have a couple more cars i want to do


LOOKS GOOD WEY,DID YOU HAVE FUN DOING IT?YOU'RE A BRAVE MAN,THAT'S A LOT OF BISCUIT.PINK ON A INTERIOR IS MY FAVORITE.REMINDS ME OF PENTHOUSE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> nice old school look PHX! turned out nice!


X2 ! 

Tingo showed the way for sure !


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> want to thank you for the how to,and show you my attempt at doin so. now i have a couple more cars i want to do


 looks real nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

gseeds said:


> looks real nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 That's classic looking hell yeah phxkstms


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Was jammin' this old School Tejano mix... and automatically started thinking of my boy from tha' O.C. over there slaving away at the job all day, then coming home to slave away on those super nice interiors! (mine included) much respect bro!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

You could sleep in that interior...looks comfortable


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

65rivi said:


> Was jammin' this old School Tejano mix... and automatically started thinking of my boy from tha' O.C. over there slaving away at the job all day, then coming home to slave away on those super nice interiors! (mine included) much respect bro!



Dayum, I thought I was the only fool to listen to Tejano out of layitlow. 

And that was and old Latin Breed Song way back....with Jimmy Edwards , but this version sounds kool. :thumbsup:

PURO ONDA CARNAL


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Dayum, I thought I was the only fool to listen to Tejano out of layitlow. And that was and old Latin Breed Song way back....with Jimmy Edwards , but this version sounds kool. :thumbsupURO ONDA CARNAL


Yeah man I'm die hard tejano... Grew up listening to tejano, hell I have Sunny and Sunliners on vinyl and alot of old school bands. I don't listen to it as much as I used to, but every now and then I like to jam while I'm working.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Que pasa Tingos! I might have one for you soon bro!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

65rivi said:


> Yeah man I'm die hard tejano... Grew up listening to tejano, hell I have Sunny and Sunliners on vinyl and alot of old school bands. I don't listen to it as much as I used to, but every now and then I like to jam while I'm working.


Yhea , I been listening for about 40 years. I have over 500 albums in vinyl too. I used to DJ back in the day. Nothing like old school.

Lately I've been listening to Tejano Fm on the net. They play both old school and new. Check it out one of these days.

Keep up the good work here.

Laters
Que ViVa Tejano


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Yhea , I been listening for about 40 years. I have over 500 albums in vinyl too. I used to DJ back in the day. Nothing like old school.
> 
> Lately I've been listening to Tejano Fm on the net. They play both old school and new. Check it out one of these days.
> 
> ...







right on SHOWROD fuck the interiors,it's tejano time in this bitch.Born & raised in Dallas,no way you cant love tejano.Home of the KNON 89.3 latin hip hop & Tejano.The first time I saw a lowrider cruising on Jefferson Blvd,it was jammin Tejano By Mazz.I was like 8 yrs old.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

65rivi said:


> Was jammin' this old School Tejano mix... and automatically started thinking of my boy from tha' O.C. over there slaving away at the job all day, then coming home to slave away on those super nice interiors! (mine included) much respect bro!


right on Raul

Johnny Canales forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Shoot it! Take it away!


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

TINGOS said:


> right on SHOWROD fuck the interiors,it's tejano time in this bitch.Born & raised in Dallas,no way you cant love tejano.Home of the KNON 89.3 latin hip hop & Tejano.The first time I saw a lowrider cruising on Jefferson Blvd,it was jammin Tejano By Mazz.I was like 8 yrs old.


I was living in amarillo the first time I saw a lowrider, 6th grade about 12 or 13yrs old, skipping school and I saw this dude come around the corner on 3.. No music tho :| 





and I don't know spanish lmao


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Que pasa Tingos! I might have one for you soon bro!


cool,let me know ahead of time Trend


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

TINGOS said:


> right on SHOWROD fuck the interiors,it's tejano time in this bitch.Born & raised in Dallas,no way you cant love tejano.Home of the KNON 89.3 latin hip hop & Tejano.The first time I saw a lowrider cruising on Jefferson Blvd,it was jammin Tejano By Mazz.I was like 8 yrs old.


Orale...Joe Lopez. You think he was framed. He's out , but under house arrest ??? I was in Dallas last year for the Tejano convention and dance. Man that was a bad as show. Que viva El Tejano


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*HOPPINMADNESS*

HERE YOU GO WEY,HAVE FUN IF YOU TRY THIS.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> HERE YOU GO WEY,HAVE FUN IF YOU TRY THIS.


 Thanxs bro ima chek it out


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wer else do u get the felt?


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



hoppinmaddness said:


> Wer else do u get the felt?


I BUY THE FELT STUFF AT HOBBY LOBBY OR MICHAELS.MJ DESIGNS HAD THE BEST COLORS BACK IN THE DAY.BUT NOMORE MJ.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> I BUY THE FELT STUFF AT HOBBY LOBBY OR MICHAELS.MJ DESIGNS HAD THE BEST COLORS BACK IN THE DAY.BUT NOMORE MJ.


 Thanks bro ima get som pics of it finish wen I get hom


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

My version of doing the biscuit tuck easy way.

Piece of foam 









this is a bead holder found at Micheals ( look in kids craft section)









now start in one corner and keep it straight. and press nice and eveninly. 









use a ruler and scribe the lines in the middle of the button



















hope this helps. i get so many ideas off of LIL my way to give a lil back.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

not bad probably pick one up today if HL has them.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> My version of doing the biscuit tuck easy way.
> 
> Piece of foam
> 
> ...


hell yeah show how to get it done wey.sharing is caring.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude Thats a big help. Thanks.. Now show how the buttons work.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt for hocknberry


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PHXKSTM said:


> Ttt for hocknberry


LOL!! thanks bro!! more shit i gotta bring home!! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> My version of doing the biscuit tuck easy way.
> 
> Piece of foam
> 
> ...


Kick ass man, just picked mine up from Michaels $4.99 for two of them this is really trick, I tried truscales way with a paper cutter, this is way faster and more uniform,. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Sewing pins work good to for the button heads but curious as what everyone else uses as well...................


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Sewing pins work good to for the button heads but curious as what everyone else uses as well...................


im still tryin this all out, so before the bead holder thing was introduced.....i was just using the hollow rod and painting them, i couldnt make the sharpies work! somebody posted something about HO scale rail road stuff?! :dunno:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

kick ass interior work like it a whole lot more than flocking kick ass :worship:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

My try using the bead holder but scribing the lines with a paper cutter from hobby lobby 









then pins from dress maker side of hobby lobby.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

think ill try this out on a few of my die casts. the stock needs to go.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> View attachment 398043
> View attachment 398045
> 
> 
> ...


so how does the paper cutter not cut through the foam? whats the trick?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Yo tingo I'm gonna give u a call today homie. I've been busy as hell


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> so how does the paper cutter not cut through the foam? whats the trick?


dull the blade, i had one took it back its better with the knife


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

look what ive got.


jpg image hosting

the only things that suck is i dident find mirror poster board and the felts i found are way to floppy.might use some foam or thin cardboard and gle it to the felt to make it stay up when i make my shapes.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

modelsinc1967 said:


> View attachment 398043
> View attachment 398045
> 
> 
> ...


Log into TRUESCALE's Thread. He show you how to use that paper cutter


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*FELT*



PASSIONATE63 said:


> look what ive got.
> 
> 
> jpg image hosting
> ...


you have the right felt wey,thats the same one I use


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm new here and would really like to try this. Where can I get a set of Tingo'd how to pixs?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This is his new thread. All his stuff is in here now.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/332265-tingos.html


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

TTT


----------

